# Deception does not pay! Caution - Pics added.



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Ouch!
Maybe you should stick to the blunt knives ;-) :lol:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

And that was with out even trying? What about if you were trying to cut bait :lol: Glad it wasn't so serious you couldn't make light of it.


----------



## Lachy (Nov 22, 2010)

unluckyy! i take it this knife was pretty expensive, considering that you were trynna sneak the purchase under the radar... :lol:


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

DoH!! or is that Dope!!!!
:lol: Sorry have to laugh about being sprung  not so funny the wound, hope it all heals ok!!

What brand knife, is it any good, sounds like it's sharp enough to cut line?

I use a chisel end for shucking my scallops out on the kayak, works well but not as good as the old ivory handle cutlery that I use if cleaning them at home.


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mumsy (Dec 5, 2009)

I have swapped his blunt knife on his PFD for the kids playdo knife..  If only you could of seen how sheepish he was when I ask what knife he cut it with....I am still laughing :lol: Poor indiedog has a sore paw...... swambo - 1 indiedog - 0.


----------



## Nater (Aug 9, 2009)

If there's ever a good time to cut your hand and end up with stiches Its now. Crap weather and conditions to come for yet another week me thinks.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Lucky you did it at home and not down the pin fishing.
Clarkey


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Arhh!

The crime of being impatient!

such packages should be "snuck off (past tense of sneak) or is that sneaked off? Package opened in room with doors closed and curtains drawn......Then off and bleed out on your own.
Hope your recovery is quick, and the knife lives up to your expectations

Cheers Andybear


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Ouch! on both counts.

a week ago after a Saturday morning spending spree my wife saw me walking into the shed with 2 rods in my hand. "Have you just bought a new fishing Rod!!!!" was the question to which I innocently replied "Of course not" and carried on walking. My wife clearly knows me a lot better than I give her credit for, and there was no dodging the next question "Have you just bought TWO new fishing rods!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

So while I can't share your pain re half cutting my finger off, I know only too well the pain that comes from getting caught out on secret purchases :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZoFtxkAAChfgAAQUIGSEoyhFAo/7/+wMADagRTYoaA00GmgAAAxo0aAZMhoxGmgaYDU9CENNU/Um0Yo09I02FPJLpIL499Enoh+dc0G3dVJqXIxOmbx4Pl+rJW8I0WSoxE47Sd8SpYw7V3GlRgxo2IJEQPGQLaCScZN0Z6wGSEbFC69KkBKfFy11HHqoW3EYeM7CvaePJN5CwjnxCd2r2dEEEbF2BJ9UQYWpJudLK8Lb97ZVcq4vKo5kVWK/pg6aB8upqs347SFLwaLQ2jz/PDGh4P5hNd+s5gt0lk+nSD/YPbiAVkEa0gqOyenoEJDGSs52S/4u5IpwoSE0C24yA==


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Did she confiscate the knife  
A good cut on the hand will always have you in stitches.

Ps. the way you described removing the knife is exactly how I had to practice with my new knife, please tell you only cut yourself because it was sticking :shock:


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

My fishing related purchases are kept secret generally. I try to use cash where ever possible and lose receipts in spots where she will never look.

My worst fear is that one day she will sell some of this stuff for what I told her I paid for it....

Kev


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 27, 2009)

Just do what i do with the missus. when she gives me that look of what have you bought now, then the obligatory question of have you just violated your paypal account again, my reply is "no dear i didnt violate my paypal account its completely [email protected]*ked now and your next!" must be done with a 70's porn star look on your face. result is she is so pissed off at me for being a jerk she forgets about the purchases. :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Just ask how much her highlights cost :shock: 
Having shaved my own head for the last 10 years the cost of hair cuts, highlights etc comes up a lot when I have just purchased some new gear.


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Lol Kerry, shaving your head so you have leverage over your wife for fishing purchases! Love it! (grabs shaver and disappears into bathroom).


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice knife. Is that 8lbs mono in the previous shot?


----------



## Basher (Nov 8, 2010)

garyp said:


> Ouch! on both counts.
> 
> a week ago after a Saturday morning spending spree my wife saw me walking into the shed with 2 rods in my hand. "Have you just bought a new fishing Rod!!!!" was the question to which I innocently replied "Of course not" and carried on walking. My wife clearly knows me a lot better than I give her credit for, and there was no dodging the next question "Have you just bought TWO new fishing rods!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
> 
> So while I can't share your pain re half cutting my finger off, I know only too well the pain that comes from getting caught out on secret purchases :lol:


This makes me laugh. :lol: 
I can't hide the truth so stopped trying to hide it years ago, although, still feel the urge to say nothing.
Nice looking knife Brad- Dangerous looking.
Nasty spot for a slice- Diet of pulped fruit and vegetables will clear it up in a few days.
A mate had a nasty gash in the leg he couldn't heal for 2 months. He was relatively unhealthy. He went to a health farm where he ate nothing but drank pulped fruit and veg for 5 days- the wound closed over completely after 3 days?
Get well.


----------



## Macbrand (Feb 15, 2010)

It's a great looking knife.


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

ooh youve got me worried had a deceptive moment yesterday & put $140 onto Visa


----------

